# Doncaster show on September 2nd



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Just wanted to know whos going there as i can't find a thread about it?

Could peeps who are going post here please :no1:

Thanks,
Sam x


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i'm going : victory:


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Have booked a table so ahould be there ;O)
Stephen


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we should be going...

so if anyone wants anything from our lists... we can bring it there! 

sami


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll be going but I'll be leaving the debit and credit cards at home and taking a set amount.

*'liar' she thinks as she's typing....*


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tables going fast for this one,im looking forward to it:smile:


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

open to public??

if so i might go and try grab a crestie


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

Im going just to prod Mason :lol2:


----------



## ian_lawton (Apr 19, 2007)

i hope i can go had a good time at the other one even though it wasnt so big


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ian_lawton said:


> open to public??
> 
> if so i might go and try grab a crestie


:no1:just been informed that all futher doncaster shows will be open to non-members until further notice.


----------



## pokerplayer (Jul 22, 2007)

where is it exactly?
if its open to the public i might pop down and have a nosey.
im a short distance away but it would be worth having a look.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

we should all meet up :no1:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Does anyone going live near cornmorphs (nige) or know anyone who is as i really want to get a corn snake but i can't get up there?

Thanks peeps,
Sam x


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Does anyone going live near cornmorphs (nige) or know anyone who is as i really want to get a corn snake but i can't get up there?
> 
> Thanks peeps,
> Sam x


I'm going and will need to pick up a reservation (from nige) at around the same time. If we can arrange it, would that be any good to you?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

What I'm trying to say is that I live in Sheffield but my family are (relatively) local to Nigel and I've reserved a hatchling which (fingers crossed) will be ready around the time of the show, so if we can arrange mutually convinient dates then I could pick a snake up for you and drop it at Nigels, if its ok with him. 

Thats a bit clearer!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> What I'm trying to say is that I live in Sheffield but my family are (relatively) local to Nigel and I've reserved a hatchling which (fingers crossed) will be ready around the time of the show, so if we can arrange mutually convinient dates then I could pick a snake up for you and drop it at Nigels, if its ok with him.
> 
> Thats a bit clearer!


Wow that would be great : victory: nige will tnt me him so you can leave him there as i'll pay nige for tnt before hand if thats ok with you?

Thanks x


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Wow that would be great : victory: nige will tnt me him so you can leave him there as i'll pay nige for tnt before hand if thats ok with you?
> 
> Thanks x


Thats good. We'll have to arrange dates and stuff but I'm looking provisionally at the weekend of 8/9 of sept to collect my little boy from Nige. Thats the weekend after Donny.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Thats good. We'll have to arrange dates and stuff but I'm looking provisionally at the weekend of 8/9 of sept to collect my little boy from Nige. Thats the weekend after Donny.


Yea thats cool : victory: as long as you don't mind keeping him till then? I've PM'ed nige and it's cool with him (with tnt) so yay :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh sorry hun, forgot to ask what your getting from nige :no1:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

The anery male sibling to the suspected lav ghost. He's het for hypo and lav so I've got a few breeding possbilities in the next three years or so...

lav het opal, 
hypo lav
stripe snow


not sure exactly at the mo...

What you getting from Donny then?


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Yea thats cool : victory: as long as you don't mind keeping him till then? I've PM'ed nige and it's cool with him (with tnt) so yay :lol2:


It not a prob boarding for a week.As long as its not a 10ft burm or something!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> The anery male sibling to the suspected lav ghost. He's het for hypo and lav so I've got a few breeding possbilities in the next three years or so...
> 
> lav het opal,
> hypo lav
> ...


Wow thats so cool :no1:

Oh as your good with morphs, perents Amel female Hypo Male hatched out so fair normal looking male and 3 amel noses pocking out :lol2: I was wating on all normal het hypo (i think lol) : victory:

Any ideas?



dani11983 said:


> It not a prob boarding for a week.As long as its not a 10ft burm or something!


:lol2: not worried about a hatchling corn are ya x


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Wow thats so cool :no1:
> 
> Oh as your good with morphs, perents Amel female Hypo Male hatched out so fair normal looking male and 3 amel noses pocking out :lol2: I was wating on all normal het hypo (i think lol) : victory:
> 
> Any ideas?


Barring any hets they will all be normals het amel and hypo.



> :lol2: not worried about a hatchling corn are ya x


Nope, not a problem. What morph you getting. Must be something special to go to all that trouble?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Barring any hets they will all be normals het amel and hypo.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, not a problem. What morph you getting. Must be something special to go to all that trouble?


Cool i'm getting a lav motley : victory: Yea the hatchlings are normal and amels so i'm not sure what the babies are het for as to get amels and normals from a Amel x Hypo the would have to be het Amel. Oh i'm so crap at this :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

There gonna be Normals Het Hypo + Amel and Amels Het Hypo : victory:: victory:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Cool i'm getting a lav motley : victory:


Nooooooooooo.....

I wants one!!!! Is it the boy off Toyah? He was lovely.

I'm seriously considering getting a snow motley and trying for my own but my lav is het opal so the hets will be a nightmare. 

The other option is to my one of my opals but still a two gen project.

Only thinking about a snow motley because they are relatively cheap compared to other motleys. 

The thing is I've got loads of future projects going on but I see a snake I like and think I need X and Y to get this and then go and buy the genetics for it.... 

its a load of fun though! Can't wait to get my Ultramel to pair with my butter.


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> There gonna be Normals Het Hypo + Amel and Amels Het Hypo : victory:: victory:


Yeah, I missed the bit about the amel babies. Sorry, my fault for skim reading posts. Terrible habit.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Nooooooooooo.....
> 
> I wants one!!!! Is it the boy off Toyah? He was lovely.
> 
> ...


Yea he is :mf_dribble:and what would you from your Ultamel x Butter sounds very nice?

I'd love a Snow Motley as i have a male Anery Het Snow Motley and i have nothing to pair him with  

I think the mum of the hatchlings just started pipping and 1s out is gonna drop again as she's on the move in her viv and i new she had eggs inside so not long now :no1:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Yeah, I missed the bit about the amel babies. Sorry, my fault for skim reading posts. Terrible habit.


No it's cool and i'm over the moon hehe :no1:i'll post pics up soon in the snake bit :mf_dribble:


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Ultramel and butter will give goldusts, but can't remember if its one or two gens. 

Good luck with the laying and the eggs. I like snow motleys and it'll be a 'collect them all' type thing with my snow stripe. 

You've got about double the corns I have. How long you been keeping? What morphs have you got?

I saw that weird morph one of yours (i'm sure it was yours) at Barking. Its a lovely snake. Any plans for him?


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Ultramel and butter will give goldusts, but can't remember if its one or two gens.
> 
> Good luck with the laying and the eggs. I like snow motleys and it'll be a 'collect them all' type thing with my snow stripe.
> 
> ...


Wow goldusts :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:LOL i've only been doing keep reps since last year and then i got the corn bug LOL my website S.J Reptiles - Home theres all my snakes on there under our reptiles theres far to many to name LOL but my guestbook aint working at the mo  But have a quick look as theres some beautys on there x


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

I'll take a peek...

This is my site...just a bit of fum though. See what you think.

Corn Snakes Online - Keepers of higher end morphs - Home


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Just had a quick look. Some lovely corns. I'm jealous!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Just had a quick look. Some lovely corns. I'm jealous!


:lol2: Thanks hun, and wow your website is wicked :no1:and i've saved it too hehe


----------



## dani11983 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks! Yours is very informative! 

Want to steal your ginger tom!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

dani11983 said:


> Thanks! Yours is very informative!
> 
> Want to steal your ginger tom!


He's a little sh*t as he killed a mouse the other day and it was my fav  but he's only doing what cats do LOL


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Just wanted to know whos going there as i can't find a thread about it?
> 
> Could peeps who are going post here please :no1:
> 
> ...


threres a few 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/43754-ihs-doncaster.html


----------



## Rogue (May 4, 2007)

I plan on being there, I wont say for def just yet though!


----------



## claireburniston (Jan 6, 2007)

I'll be there.

Sent payment off for a table


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

I'm hoping to go.


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Does anyone know how much the entry fee is (for buying stuff, not selling)?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

£5 for non-members
£2.50 for non-members


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

that no bad better save up so i can buy somethin


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

jav07 said:


> £5 for non-members
> £2.50 for non-members


 
do you mean £5 for non members and £2.50 for members :lol2:


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

does any1 know when its startin


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

bosshogg said:


> do you mean £5 for non members and £2.50 for members :lol2:


yep im a numpty:bash:
£5.00 non-members
£2.50 members


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

sekhmet said:


> does any1 know when its startin


10.15am members
10.45am non members..i think


----------



## sekhmet (May 9, 2007)

thanks huni


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

We will be there , again

John


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

so are non members allowed or not?? i'd love to go. and i'm not a member: victory:


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

: victory:scrap that i really should have read the last page...damn


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Non members are allowed but will pay more for entrance and will be allowed in later than members.

I will be there but with a bitter taste in my mouth since I understand that the only reptile show local to me was cancelled due to pressure from the IHS.
WHY!!!!!!!!
Do the IHS want our hobby to flourish or die?
They are exhibiting a very self centred attitude in my view

John


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Has anyone got the address of the show? I need it for the sat-nav.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

google doncaster dome, has it's own website etc, has the post code for sat nav purposes.

Mason


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Lostcorn said:


> Non members are allowed but will pay more for entrance and will be allowed in later than members.
> 
> I will be there but with a bitter taste in my mouth since I understand that the only reptile show local to me was cancelled due to pressure from the IHS.
> WHY!!!!!!!!
> ...


To my understanding (if you're referring to the Blackpool/Manchester shows) ... it's because the organisers were business owners who intended to sell livestock at the show.

This is explicitly forbidden by the new AWB legislation - and if the shows had gone ahead, it might have been fuel for hobbyist shows to be banned in their entirety.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

non members are allowed.. i'm going is anyone going who has some spiney or striped mice for sale???
Clare


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl asked for the address for the sat nav

The Dome, 
Doncaster Leisure Park, 
Bawtry Road, 
Doncaster, DN4 7PD.

Hope this helps mate.

Stephen


----------



## mike mc (Nov 27, 2006)

any one know if there will be a selection of spiders for sale and some baby amazon tree boas,if so i willl make a trip there


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

hoping to go...if i can get a lift from sum1 ... dont mind contributing towards petrol

few questions tho

what range of snakes is likely to be there..

i.e not just corns lol

also... how do you become a member... does it cost .. f so how much 

peace

James


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> To my understanding (if you're referring to the Blackpool/Manchester shows) ... it's because the organisers were business owners who intended to sell livestock at the show.
> 
> This is explicitly forbidden by the new AWB legislation - and if the shows had gone ahead, it might have been fuel for hobbyist shows to be banned in their entirety.


spot on


----------



## Lostcorn (Dec 12, 2005)

Ssthisto said:


> To my understanding (if you're referring to the Blackpool/Manchester shows) ... it's because the organisers were business owners who intended to sell livestock at the show.
> 
> This is explicitly forbidden by the new AWB legislation - and if the shows had gone ahead, it might have been fuel for hobbyist shows to be banned in their entirety.


Ahh , it makes more sense now.
Thanks for that

regards

John


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

tables are going quickly for this show,:Na_Na_Na_Na: so if you want one book asap


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

i may get dragged along .....


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Myself, Onissarle and Nienna will be going as buyers


----------



## littlerosie2004 (May 1, 2006)

I might pop along too to see whats on offer....

Can also deliver one of my hatchlings - so if anyone wants one get in touch : victory:


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

hiya 

where can i book a table for this show??

thanks laura x


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

"Our third Breeders’ Meeting of the year will take place on Sunday, 2nd September at the Dome, Doncaster. Richard is now taking bookings for tables at this meeting. Usual rules apply; hopefully we will be able to open this meeting to non-members too but this will be confirmed at a later date. For further information or to book tables please contact Richard Brook " on 01274 548342


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok cheers take it that is ihs membership?

laura


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sugababe6275 said:


> ok cheers take it that is ihs membership?
> 
> laura


to book a table yes


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Sugababe6275 said:


> ok thanks


what you bringing...sorry just being nosey


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Is anyone bringing inverts to the show as I want MORE!?


----------



## Sugababe6275 (Sep 1, 2006)

hiya cornsnakes mainly


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> Is anyone bringing inverts to the show as I want MORE!?


we won't have a table inside, but are attending the show and can bring anything off our stocklist.

Mason


----------



## babyburm (Apr 19, 2007)

will it actualy be on, or cancelled by council at last moment?


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

well the last doncaster show went ahead and there have been no changes ot the law since then AFAIK.

Fingers crossed.

Mason


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

babyburm said:


> will it actualy be on, or cancelled by council at last moment?


no it wont be cancelled at the last min


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

jav07 said:


> no it wont be cancelled at the last min


you can say that with any kind of certainty given what we've just seen? Knw something we don't?

Mason


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> you can say that with any kind of certainty given what we've just seen? Knw something we don't?
> 
> Mason


shows organised by herp societies are legal as long as businesses are not selling livestock..dry goods only.(private breeders only)


i think anyone with a petshop licence also cannot sell livestock...will check up on that


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

Hmm can't find any info on this show. Anyone got a link to the details or a website?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

EddieLizzard said:


> Hmm can't find any info on this show. Anyone got a link to the details or a website?


"Our third Breeders’ Meeting of the year will take place on Sunday, 2nd September at the Dome, Doncaster. Richard is now taking bookings for tables at this meeting. Usual rules apply; hopefully we will be able to open this meeting to non-members too but this will be confirmed at a later date. For further information or to book tables please contact Richard Brook " on 01274 548342
__________________
the show is open to non-members from 10.45am £5.00 entry
members 10.15am £2.50 entry


----------



## nagini (Jul 30, 2007)

sounds fun , maybe worth looking into


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

just to let everyone know finsandfeathers will be attending will a large range of live foods and dry goods


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

awesome, do they sell contico boxes?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> awesome, do they sell contico boxes?


will check for you, what size are you wanting?


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

erm medium, its for a baby/juvey leopard i might buy at donny and i can get some spares too


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> erm medium, its for a baby/juvey leopard i might buy at donny and i can get some spares too


will get a price for you


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

cheers great stuff


----------



## K.J.Geckos (Sep 7, 2006)

ohhhh noooo.finally i get news of a reptile show local-ish and im moving house on that weekend!!!!of all the flaming excuses and i cant cancel plans now.rats!im gutted now:bash:


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

I will be driving from halifax, west yorkshire, if anyone wants a lift (room for 2) p-m me and we can arrange details. Alternatively if anyone has room in his/her car and wants company and petrol money also get in touch! Cheers:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

any news jav07?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> any news jav07?


i know martin will be taking some but not sure on price as yet.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Ah, my first look about here and i see this news!
I can see the Dome from my bedroom window 
GREAT!

Sometimes it pays to be an Essex boy up North!

Me thinks im dragging the other half here!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

ashbosh said:


> threres a few
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/43754-ihs-doncaster.html


Thanks hun :no1:


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

now worries, seems the closer it gets to the shows, topics of them pop up everywhere haha


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

jav07 said:


> i know martin will be taking some but not sure on price as yet.


 
cheers ill probably go around early at the show so i should be able to get some. im really excited about going, looking for a raptor leopard or aptor i think


----------



## Rogue (May 4, 2007)

Does anyone know which bus to catch to get there? Can i get a bus from either doncaster or rotherham town center?


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

You can get a bus from Doncaster Frenchgate (next to railway station) toward Finningley, Cantley, Bessacarr, The Dome....basically you want anything that goes to the Racecourse.


----------



## Rogue (May 4, 2007)

Cheers Goat!! : victory:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

i can't wait...

i have a list made up of stuff we have to take for people, so i don't forget anything! 

altho i do keep being messed around, so i'm not 100% sure what i'm taking any more! 

sami


----------



## Hell67 (Jul 24, 2007)

Will anybody be taking any female blazing blizzard Leos and what kind of price


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Rogue said:


> Cheers Goat!! : victory:


Look for a number 57,saw one heading from Cantley way today toward Frenchgate via Dome. I never use the buses here but that 57 was definitely running.


----------



## linklee (Aug 18, 2007)

yeahhh im going...actually cant wait!

buzzziiinnn!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Is anyone going who lives not to fair from me or near nottingham? As i can't make it (too much by train) and i would be so greatful if someone would pick up some snakes for me the will be paid for before hand and hold then i meet them or tnt me them and i pay for it?

P.S i can travel to you by megabus.com

Huge thanks,
Sam


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

im not going this time but my boyfriend is.
: victory:

hope he brings me something back :lol2: ive been a good girl :lol2:


----------



## winter iguana (Aug 2, 2007)

How Much Is It To Get In As Interested In Going And Where Abouts Is It Held AND WHAT ARE THE PRICE ROUGHLY


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It's £5.00 per person for non-members (entry starts at 10:45)
It's £2.50 per person for members (entry starts at 10:15)

It's held at the Doncaster Dome (I'm sure there's a description of directions somewhere in the thread).

Prices? Well, there's going to be a couple dozen breeders and they're all going to have priced their OWN animals, so there is no way to tell what prices will be like.


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

1949_sam said:


> Is anyone going who lives not to fair from me or near nottingham? As i can't make it (too much by train) and i would be so greatful if someone would pick up some snakes for me the will be paid for before hand and hold then i meet them or tnt me them and i pay for it?
> 
> P.S i can travel to you by megabus.com
> 
> ...


 
B.U.M.P Anyone????


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

me, dad and the missus are going... well.. me and the missus are... dad mabey 

see u all there 

peace

James


----------



## damo (Jan 4, 2007)

anyone from brum going to doncaster or local to brum who poss do a pick up for me????


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

i'm going looking forward to it


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

My OH and I will be there. It is going to be our first reptile 'do' we've been to.
My OH is going into hospital the next day so this should take his mind off his operation for a few hours.
And I'm getting some rodents from bosshogg so that should be fun getting home.


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

i can't wait! we're getting close now!


----------



## Young Boldric (Feb 5, 2007)

are children allowed in?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

yes accompanied by an adult:smile:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Note to you all the traffic on Bawtry Road (from Racecourse roundabout to Cantley turn off - which The Dome sits right bang in the middle of) has been awful for the past few months on a weekend in particular. Check before you travel if possible, if not maybe leave a little earlier than you'd expect!


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

is anyone from right down south going? 

ie southport area??? 

sami


----------



## Young Boldric (Feb 5, 2007)

jav07 said:


> yes accompanied by an adult:smile:


cheers :2thumb:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Isn't Southport near Liverpool???


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

5 days and counting! YES!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> 5 days and counting! YES!


cant believe how excited you are:lol2:


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

im going woohoo :smile:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

By the way is anyone travelling from London by train who DOES NOT YET have a ticket booked? 
Its important, you can save around £35 from your standard day fare rail ticket if you answer me!


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

im going!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just persuaded my dad to take me!!! 
i cant wait!!! hopefully there will be a nice male lavender albino cali king there for me!!! :lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Goat said:


> By the way is anyone travelling from London by train who DOES NOT YET have a ticket booked?
> Its important, you can save around £35 from your standard day fare rail ticket if you answer me!


Yea my partner is? Any help would be great?

Thanks


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

is anyone going from near essex? 

sami


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

All sorted now :no1::no1: Woohooo thanks to those who offered....Can't wait :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## NicolaMe (Nov 2, 2006)

Im going, gonna pick up a spotted python and one of Gaz's Crawl Cay Boas..i am soooooooooo excited. Anyone who is taking scorpions/t's/bright red corn snakes if you see a small boy anywhere near, please hide your collection, it will be my son Tyler, hes only 7 but has already an Emperor Scorpion, couple of T's and a bright red striped cornsnake and i think he may try and barter with people to up his collection : victory:


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Was going to say, if you intend to get the train up - its a journey i do 4 times a week (between London and Doncaster) the best bet if you are buying a ticket n the day is to travel at no extra travel time, with HULL TRAINS rather than GNER as GNER fares when bought on the day are £64 at LEAST, and a Hull Train's fare for the exact same journey is just £30 single.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

can anyone tell me how much it is to get in the reptile show for non members? n can anyone give me the address for the dome in doncaster? someone sent it me in PM and ive lost it!

Thanks

Cat x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

bump????


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> bump????


I can't wait to get my new snake :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

B.U.M.P


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

xxbeardieloversxx said:


> can anyone tell me how much it is to get in the reptile show for non members? n can anyone give me the address for the dome in doncaster? someone sent it me in PM and ive lost it!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cat x




if ir emember right.. for non members its £5.50 ... and its Doncaster Dome at Doncaster Lakeside 

peace

James


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ta muchly 

Cat x


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

wooohooo, we're comin to doncaster now!! yeyeyeyeyey, ill be the one with the pink moheakan n me mrs will have brown hair with a blonde stripe lol
see ya all there
Cat x


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

tell me about the doncatser show, please!!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> tell me about the doncatser show, please!!


what do you want to know


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

everythign, eveery one is goign on about it, but i dont knwo much about it, if that makes sense?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ihs show doncater dome
open to members and non-members
doors open at 10.15 for members
10.45 non-members.
entrance fee;
£2.50 members
£5.00 non-members
dry goods and reptiles for sale.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

is it worth driving 3 / 4 hours for?


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> is it worth driving 3 / 4 hours for?


:Na_Na_Na_Na:dont know do you like driving?
everyone has their own opinion,there should be around 50 tables of stuff.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ok thanky!!!


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

Hope everyone has a wonderful day at the show and let us know what everyones buying? I'll make a new thread for that i think :no1:


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

my boyfriends just left doncaster.bought a new female pastel royal.cant wait to see her.just got to wait 5 more hours:lol2:


----------



## 1949_sam (Jan 21, 2007)

weeminx said:


> my boyfriends just left doncaster.bought a new female pastel royal.cant wait to see her.just got to wait 5 more hours:lol2:


Congarts hun :no1::no1: Please post up some pics :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribblef her


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

Why does he wanna leave Doncaster then? Its great here!
Can see the dome from bedroom window,im so close i can hear the music when a gig is on, but i couldnt be bothered to go seeing as i have it in mind to buy nothing at the moment - but i would be interested in peoples impression of both the show, and Donny in general haha.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Goat said:


> Why does he wanna leave Doncaster then? Its great here!
> Can see the dome from bedroom window,im so close i can hear the music when a gig is on, but i couldnt be bothered to go seeing as i have it in mind to buy nothing at the moment - but i would be interested in peoples impression of both the show, and Donny in general haha.


bar from the racial abuse suffered by a few people, donny dome isnt too bad


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Out of curiosity... though I'm sure there were fifty actual tables, how many "bums on seats" exhibitors were there?

And is there any chance of a LARGER room at some point in the Doncaster shows? I would ever so much like to be able to walk down the middle row without having to get up close and personal with half a dozen people I don't know all at once 

Nice show, though


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> And is there any chance of a LARGER room at some point in the Doncaster shows? I would ever so much like to be able to walk down the middle row without having to get up close and personal with half a dozen people I don't know all at once


:lol2: I second that.. I am way too fat to have to squeeze down that aisle 

My final verdict was, no, I wouldn't drive 3-4 hours for it if it was just for that, but combined with a weekend trip for me meaning I was in the area and fresh in the morning, with plenty of time for the drive home, it was certainly worth going. Won't go again if i'm not in the area, but may find excuses to be up that way at the right time


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Out of curiosity... though I'm sure there were fifty actual tables, how many "bums on seats" exhibitors were there?
> 
> And is there any chance of a LARGER room at some point in the Doncaster shows? I would ever so much like to be able to walk down the middle row without having to get up close and personal with half a dozen people I don't know all at once
> 
> Nice show, though


about 50 tables, i think near on 30 exhibitors,and we can have a bigger room if more tables are booked.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

ALSO out of curiosity... how many more tables would have to be booked in order to get a bigger room?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> ALSO out of curiosity... how many more tables would have to be booked in order to get a bigger room?


Yep, know what you mean.
When the hall was full around 11 to 12 O'clock it was difficult to move at times.

They have a room there that looks much bigger. The one where the Asian family was having the wedding celebrations. 
Of course to make it worth while we may need closer to 100 table and a lot more people attending.

I think the organisers did well with the resources they had.

Stephen


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

The only problem I had was having to leave John when I wanted to look up the middle isle. Not very wheelchair friendly!!!!


----------



## ashbosh (Jun 23, 2007)

Jav07 nearly got into a scrap with an angry bloke shouting "bring it on boy"! GO ON SON!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

ashbosh said:


> Jav07 nearly got into a scrap with an angry bloke shouting "bring it on boy"! GO ON SON!


Must have been after I left as it was pretty quite.
Hope you got home OK by the way Ashbosh.
Not sitting on the roof rack :Na_Na_Na_Na:
Stephen.


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

ashbosh said:


> Jav07 nearly got into a scrap with an angry bloke shouting "bring it on boy"! GO ON SON!


would have taken it outside but was seriously outnumbered.
i thought i handled it quite well by walking away......ho hum nevermind.
other than that i thought it was a good show:smile:


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

saxon said:


> The only problem I had was having to leave John when I wanted to look up the middle isle. Not very wheelchair friendly!!!!


will bare in mind next time,and better access for the wc.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

*i thought it was on the 7th sep ??*


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Note that the original post was made in 2007.... and the September Doncaster show in 2007 WAS on the second


----------



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

1949_sam said:


> Just wanted to know whos going there as i can't find a thread about it?
> 
> Could peeps who are going post here please :no1:
> 
> ...


This show is on the 7th isnt it not the 2nd!!!


----------



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

Oops made the same mistake as dragons r us lol.

What is this show like and what shall i expect as never been to one before!
Do we need to take tubs just in case we buy anything???


----------



## zaskar (Aug 22, 2008)

hi all

im new to the forum so first of id like to say a big Hello to you all.

ive been looking at buying or building a viv for the past few months, ive been to all my local reptile shops for advise. some have been ok with me and some dont realy want to know simply because im not buying from them.

so im hoping you guys/girls will be able to help anser a lot of my questions


well first off ive seen a lot of talk about this event a doncaster, can you guys tell me more about it and what will be their, im thinking about going and hopefully be able to get the bearded dragon im after.

ive been looking on the net and the main bearded dragon im after is a neon yellow
tiger stripe
or
orange fire

but i have no idear what price tag each of them command,can any of u tell me plz

if i do go to this reptile event at doncaster and buy my dragon will i need to take anything to carr/travel back home in, is their anything i need to know.

last question..
i would like to have a few real plants in my viv,something like small palm tree type.because im going to make it look like a desert. quite a few rocks and a corner built up of rocks with a few plants living out of them. so can you tell me whats good and bad and even any "how to" links on what im trying to do would be of great help.

sorry for all the questions but if i dont ask them il never learn, and i dont want to do the wrong as i want a good happy home for my new dragon


thanks you


----------

